# Chance to shoot Hawks/Falcons/Eagles/Owls Feb 8th  (SLC, UT)



## falcontertomt (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey all, 

Just thought I would toss out that the Utah Falconer's Association, in conjunction with some crazy people (my friends and I) are holding their annual Winterfest this Saturday at Lone Peak Park (10500s 700e in Sandy Utah), from 10 until about 2 or 3. There should be a goodly assortment of birds of prey staked out in the weathering yard, as well as some flights. This event is open to the public and all are welcome to attend. It is a free event, with a pot luck style lunch, and raffle. 

This is also a good place to network if you want shots of birds hunting. I will be there, feel free to stop by and say Hi. I am the really tall dude with long hair and a camera (no bird this year  )


----------

